# Japanese names in  Kanji



## pauro13

I know that there are different readings for Kanjis.. So What about if it's a name? How do Japanese people know that this kanji name reads like this if he doesn't know who the person is? Like in the case of important papers like renewing some documents?


----------



## Kasumi Tsuyuiri

For some names, there is a convention; for example, 寛之 is always read *Hiroyuki* (_kun'yomi_), never *Kanshi* (_on'yomi_) nor in any of other possible kun'yomi readings. However, some given names do bear ambiguity, like 淳 (both its _on'yomi_ reading *Jun* and _kun'yomi_ reading *Atsushi* are rather common given names), and a large number of family names such as 山崎 have different reading (in terms of _rendaku_, especially) in Kansai and Kantō regions. As a result, a Japanese business card often has _furigana_ (indication of proper pronunciation) written on it, and some forms have separate field to state the name again in katakana.


----------



## pauro13

So in cases of translations, furigana is a must? Cause if there's none, then the translator will be obliged to call for the owner for the names, which is yet very hussle, isn't it?


----------



## frequency

pauro13 said:


> So in cases of translations, furigana is a must?


Yup if possible. We add furigana according to the necessity. U~m, when the name is difficult, the owner knows that well; he or she is accustomed to the question, 'How should I call you?'


----------



## pauro13

So that's really troublesome if you have a name with so many readings, right? xD


----------



## frequency

Yup if an owner of a difficult name firstly explains 'My name is read as..' when introducing him or herself, that's better. By the way, how do you deal with difficult-to-read surnames or first names in English?


----------



## Shatin

I am reminded of the TV drama series Mr. Brain. The main lead's name is 九十九龍介. The surname 九十九 has a rather unusual pronunciation: つくも. Every time he introduces himself, he has to give a long winded explanation about how his name should be pronounced.

Incidentally there is a free app for the iPad called 日本姓氏. This is quite usual for looking up how names should be pronounced.


----------



## pauro13

frequency said:


> Yup if an owner of a difficult name firstly explains 'My name is read as..' when introducing him or herself, that's better. By the way, how do you deal with difficult-to-read surnames or first names in English?



Japanese for me is much more difficult as it differs in readings, not in pronunciation... You will messed up the hiragana if you are a translator, unlike in English, the spelling is fix.. It's not like you will place a sound recording of the voice if you are to be paid for a translation.. isn't it?


----------



## frequency

What do you mean? The best way is to ask him or her. And now we have the Internet and the app Shatin told us. When we encounter a difficult kanji name but need not to know urgently or not to add furigana to the text? Leave it unknown!


----------



## pauro13

frequency said:


> What do you mean? The best way is to ask him or her. And now we have the Internet and the app Shatin told us. When we encounter a difficult kanji name but need not to know urgently or not to add furigana to the text? Leave it unknown!



What I mean is, what if you need some Kanjis to be translated into English wherein romaji will be needed.. How do they deal if it's really a very difficult Kanji to read.. Do they really need to call the owner?


----------



## nagoyano

It is really a great trouble.
In recent years, the reading of people's names are so complicated that it is not rude to ask the pronunciation of the names.
In particular, low-educated people like to give strange names to their children.
Such names are called "kira-kira-names", or "DQN-names". (DQN means low-educated outlaw barbarian).
The only way to solve the problem is to ask the person(s) in question the proper pronunciation.


----------



## pauro13

nagoyano said:


> It is really a great trouble.
> In recent years, the reading of people's names are so complicated that it is not rude to ask the pronunciation of the names.
> In particular, low-educated people like to give strange names to their children.
> Such names are called "kira-kira-names", or "DQN-names". (DQN means low-educated outlaw barbarian).
> The only way to solve the problem is to ask the person(s) in question the proper pronunciation.



Really? Poor kids.. :/


----------

